# Gnome3 Probleme mit GTK3-Themen

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Komische Sache, vermutlich fehlen mir engines. Wenn ich von z.B. gnome-look.org ein GTK3 Thema installiere. Sind ja auch immer Themen für GTK2 dabei damit die Dinge gleich aussehen. Tun sie aber nicht. Immer sieht das GTK3 Thema anders aus, und zwar schlechter. Das Thema bei GTK2 Anwendungen sieht hingegen immer sauber aus. Im Anhang ein Beispiel von GTK3. Das gleich Thema in einer GTK2 Anwendung ist normal leserlich, auch die Farben passen.

Habt ihr hier ne Ahnung was mir fehlt, oder funktioniert das einfach noch nicht so richtig.

Bild zum Thema: http://www.osit.cc/pics/themafalsch11.png

lg

boospy

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Komische Sache, vermutlich fehlen mir engines. Wenn ich von z.B. gnome-look.org ein GTK3 Thema installiere. Sind ja auch immer Themen für GTK2 dabei damit die Dinge gleich aussehen. Tun sie aber nicht. Immer sieht das GTK3 Thema anders aus, und zwar schlechter. Das Thema bei GTK2 Anwendungen sieht hingegen immer sauber aus. Im Anhang ein Beispiel von GTK3. Das gleich Thema in einer GTK2 Anwendung ist normal leserlich, auch die Farben passen.
> 
> Habt ihr hier ne Ahnung was mir fehlt, oder funktioniert das einfach noch nicht so richtig.
> ...

 

Wenn dir eine engine fehlt sollte das eigentlich auch in

```
 tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
```

 auftauchen.

Kannst ja auch mal die URL vom Theme posten, könne ja dann mal schauen. Das die GTK3 Theme immer gleich denn GTK2 theme aussehen ist auch kein muss.

MfG

----------

## boospy

Hi,

Hier sind mal 2 Themen:

- http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DeLorean_Noir+Theme?content=148592

- http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ultimate+Edition+3.0%3F?content=145381

Das erste ist das Bild. Beim zweiten ist der Hintergrund zerstückelt, und das Menü flimmert herum. GTK2 ist wieder ok. 

Hier ein Teil der Log:

```
(gnome-tweak-tool:5950): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Fehler in Zeile 1: Entität endete nicht mit einem Semikolon; wahrscheinlich haben Sie ein &-Zeichen benutzt, ohne eine Entität beginnen zu wollen - umschreiben Sie das »&« als &amp;

(gnome-tweak-tool:5950): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_css_section_get_file: assertion `section != NULL' failed

Fensterverwalter-Warnung:Log level 8: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:5950): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Fehler in Zeile 1: Entität endete nicht mit einem Semikolon; wahrscheinlich haben Sie ein &-Zeichen benutzt, ohne eine Entität beginnen zu wollen - umschreiben Sie das »&« als &amp;

(gnome-tweak-tool:5950): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_css_section_get_end_position: assertion `section != NULL' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:5950): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:1:0: Expected an identifier

.themes/DeLorean_Noir/gtk-2.0/apps/thunar.rc:226: error: invalid string constant "f-entry-text-bg", expected valid string constant
```

lg

boospy

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Hier sind mal 2 Themen:
> 
> - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DeLorean_Noir+Theme?content=148592
> ...

 

Das DeLorean_Noir Gtk3 theme benötigt <=x11-themes/gtk-engines-unico-1.0.1 und =x11-libs/gtk+-3.2 Habe leider höhere Versionen.

Ausserdem benutzt das so ein komisches Installationsscript Start.sh aber das ist wohl nur für GTK2. Musst halt mal schauen ob das mit

deine GTK3 Versionen übereinstimmt.

Das zweite ist so ein Ubuntu deb und auch nicht alle Theme in dem Pack habe ein Gtk-3.0 theme. Was damit ist keine Ahnung.

Habe beide nicht Installiert. Alle Themen von solchen Seiten (gnome-lock usw.) die sich nicht in ~/.themes/ installiert lassen kommen bei mir nicht

auf den Rechner. Und irgend welchen Theme mit installscripte mit covert usw. schon gar nicht.

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich kann dir aber einen Tip geben. Theme die für gtk+-3.2 gemacht wurden laufen nicht mehr mit >=gtk+-3.4.

Wenn du dann eine Gtk3 Anwendung von der Shell Startes und etwas in der Shell siehst wie dieses:

```

Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
```

passt das Theme nicht mit deiner Gtk version (oder unico-engiene) zusammen.

MfG

----------

## boospy

Oje, ok. Ich verstehe. Alle meine Themen, 13 Stück, geben diese Meldung von sich. Nur das Origenaltheme ist OK. 

Sag wo kriegst denn du einen Themen her? 

lg

boospy

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Oje, ok. Ich verstehe. Alle meine Themen, 13 Stück, geben diese Meldung von sich. Nur das Origenaltheme ist OK. 
> 
> Sag wo kriegst denn du einen Themen her? 
> 
> lg
> ...

 

Ich habe ein etwas ausgefallenen Geschmack. Deshalb mach ich meine schon lange selber.

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Smoothly?content=146464&PHPSESSID=fe37af004f27ff8a2e3486ce80e2e754

Wenn du das mal ausprobieren möchtest wirst du aber mit den GTK2 Theme unter Gentoo Probleme bekommen, da gtk-engines-smooth

aus den default Gnome theme-engines geflogen ist. Habe aber ein ebuild dafür gebaut mit supporteter Debian sourse. Kann dir das ebuild dann zugänglich machen

wenn du es haben möchtest.

MfG

----------

